# Hackberry?



## johnwratcliff (Feb 24, 2015)

I hate them. All they do for me is drop sap on my cars. In TN they are all over. Don't know much about them being good for trees.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

They call them hackberry because of the noise you make when you taste one of the berries. Haven't seen bees on them but lots of wasps. As johnwratcliff said they're all over down here and make a big mess. If you keep hives near hackberry that nice white paint job will turn dirty gray in less than one season and if you repaint them the paint doesn't stick very well, peels and blisters quickly.


----------



## bugmeister (Feb 26, 2013)

poor hackweed. can't we come up with a 'cuter' name. 
around me i hear folks calling knotweed 'snotweed' because they don't like it. the bees and other pollinators cant seem to get enough of it. it snot the plants fault. b


----------

